# Mexico Beach



## zeke392 (Feb 18, 2012)

Going to Mexico Beach for a couple days at the beginning of March, what kind of surf fishing action can I expect?
Thank you,


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 18, 2012)

Just be careful, lost a friend a couple years ago down there, waded to far out.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 19, 2012)

I live in Port St. Joe Give me a P.M. several days before you come and I'll give you a report.


----------



## zeke392 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry about your friend Parker, I'll keep that in mind.

Will do recurve36, thank you


----------



## Slayer (Feb 20, 2012)

We switched over to Mexico Beach from Carrabelle last year....awesome place to fish...The red snapper fishing is off the chain!!!!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 20, 2012)

Slayer said:


> We switched over to Mexico Beach from Carrabelle last year....awesome place to fish...The red snapper fishing is off the chain!!!!!!



All 40 days of it.......LOL, I though Cbell was a slamming snapper port. How far is Mexico Beach from Warner Robins?


----------



## d-a (Feb 20, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> All 40 days of it.......LOL, I though Cbell was a slamming snapper port. How far is Mexico Beach from Warner Robins?



@ 4 hours maybe a few mins more. Its just west of Apalachicola.


d-a


----------



## PCB Justin (Feb 23, 2012)

MB is about 20 Minutes east of Panama City.  Some big silver fish around there in the summer.  Send the women and kiddos to PC and get after em.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah, the little drinking village on the gulf with a fishing problem!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 25, 2012)

I cant wait!!!!  will be their for an entire week (3rd week of April) for our yearly family vacation...we even have a canal side condo with a boat slip!!!!  The Nautic Star 2200 Bay will look great parked their!!!!

not to mention my yearly Red snapper trips in June and July!!!!!


----------

